# wild camping spot



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi just to let you know great wild camping at Rowerdennan car park the east side of Loch Lomond we spent the weekend there Rowerdennan hotel 500 yds along the road great food live music great walks for the dog dont know if this part is going to banned in June as its part of the west highland way outside water point and toilets at the ranger station. Ferry runs across to Tarbet or Luss we did part of the walk from Rowedennan to inversnaid good path very busy.


Christine & Dougie


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

tentless said:


> Hi just to let you know great wild camping at Rowerdennan car park the east side of Loch Lomond we spent the weekend there Rowerdennan hotel 500 yds along the road great food live music great walks for the dog dont know if this part is going to banned in June as its part of the west highland way outside water point and toilets at the ranger station. Ferry runs across to Tarbet or Luss we did part of the walk from Rowedennan to inversnaid good path very busy.
> 
> Christine & Dougie


Why not add it to the map

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Isn't this a case of "enjoy it whilst you can"? After the end of May, wild camping will be prohibited in this area, other than in the winter.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-12698722


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

*wild camping*



JeanLuc said:


> Isn't this a case of "enjoy it whilst you can"? After the end of May, wild camping will be prohibited in this area, other than in the winter.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-12698722


Not sure if this part will in the ban have been trying to find out will let you know how i get on


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for the site submission tentless, but I'm having some difficculty identifying the exact spot. Looking on Google I can't identify a car park at or near the location specified in the submission (56.14813142374503 -4.639320373535156). Can someone who knows the area please give me an exact GPS location so I can approve the entry?


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

gaspode said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the site submission tentless, but I'm having some difficculty identifying the exact spot. Looking on Google I can't identify a car park at or near the location specified in the submission (56.14813142374503 -4.639320373535156). Can someone who knows the area please give me an exact GPS location so I can approve the entry?


Rowardennan, Stirling56.1701050400734 -4.65236060321331 
Directions Save Email
Not what you wanted? 
Rowardennan is a small hamlet on the eastern shore of Loch Lomond in Scotland. Rowardennan is at the northern end of the public road, but the West Highland Way passes through the village and continues north...
Open Wikipedia article


----------

